# [terminal,buffer?]buffer inexistant après fermeture terminal

## barul

Salut à tous.

Dans l'optique de simplifier mon utilisation quotidienne de mon laptop, j'ai fait un script qui est exécuté à l'aide du bouton Impécran. J'ai bien récupérer le keycode grâce à xev (qui est le 107). voici le contenu du script :

```
#!/bin/bash

cd ~/shots/ && scrot shot-%Y%m%d-%H%M%S.png -e 'ompload $f'
```

Lorsque j'exécute le script à la main dans un terminal courant (donc avec sh ~/.scripts/shot.sh), le script fonctionne très bien, ainsi que l'upload avec ompload. Mais dans le but de voir la barre de progression de l'upload, j'ai mis dans mon fichier keys (dans ~/.fluxbox)

```
...

107 :Exec urxvt -e sh ~/.scripts/shot.sh

...
```

Après l'appui sur la touche, je vois bien le terminal s'ouvrir, la barre de l'upload, etc… Mais je n'ai pas l'url du fichier dans le buffer du clic molette, contrairement à lorsque j'exécute le script à la main.

Je pense que c'est du fait que l'url soit dans un terminal, et comme le terminal se ferme après l'exécution du script, l'url ne peut plus être copiée.

Des idées, solutions? Merci d'avance !

----------

## barul

Vraiment personne?  :Sad: 

----------

